

Show HN: Would you use this with your RSS subscription? - Concours

Hi guys, I'm just out of "close beta" with one of my side projects related to rss feeds and would appreciate your feedback. http://www.feedsapi.com is the project with a premium subscription model, the free plan is monetized with Ads and Branding while the Premium plan comes with an API Key to remove tha Ads and the branding, and fetch more feeds. Would you use something like this? Any feedback about teh monetization strategy?<p>For Tests purposes, you can use this APi Key: hackernewsbeta11<p>Thanks!
======
ianpurton
I personally wouldn't use it, I don't feel the pain that this service is
trying to solve. Maybe some better examples on the landing page would persuade
me.

The design and layout needs a lot of work. At the moment it's got that
"Designed by a developer" look and feel.

Only one redeeming feature.

The video.

Who is that ? How did you persuade them to be so excited about RSS.

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the feedback and suggestions Ian, as for the design, well, it's a
themeforest template ( <http://themeforest.net/item/oneland-landing-
page/156922> ) and that guy seems to know his stuff. Glad you like the video,
I wasn't sure about that, I had the choice between this and a demo video...RSS
is very exciting for some folks, the guy love the service, so not much work to
convince him. The pain we are solving: Removing all the ads and junk from rss
feeds article, turning shortened rss feeds article to full text articles,
creating an rss feed for a static page without RSS...that's just some of the
problems we are trying to fix, have you tried it with the Hacker News Feed?
here it is: <http://feeds.feedburner.com/feedsapi/gakK> you are fully right
about having some example on the landing page, will update

~~~
stfu
You really have to demonstrate in which situations it is superior to just a
"regular" rss syndication service like <http://netvibes.com> Maybe create some
"cases" where you can show the true benefit from your product as mentioned
before. At the moment the API makes it sound like a b2b tool (i.e. a tool only
for those that work with APIs already?) and I am not sure in how far they
would use such a service (familiarize with the API) over just coding something
similar themselves.

But what I could indeed see as a very successful service is something, where
you just enter a shortned rss feed and it spits out solely based this
information a full-text rss feed. You got to pick one of these aspects, focus
on it and clearly communicate it - otherwise the API thingy is making it very
tricky to interpret what it does. Oh and one more thing... the testimonial guy
has in my opinion already a bit of "overexposure" through the web. Be careful
about that. I hope you know what I mean...

~~~
Concours
Yeah, got it with the testimonial Guy :) , will replace the video by a new
demo highligting the features for normal Joe's.

"But what I could indeed see as a very successful service is something, where
you just enter a shortned rss feed and it spits out solely based this
information a full-text rss feed." That's exactly one of thing it does, I will
try to focus on that in the video demo-ing the product, and maybe write a new
tag line focussing only on this feature. Thanks for the great suggestions.

------
Concours
clickable: <http://www.feedsapi.com>

